# My Smoker Control System



## Savannahsmoker (Apr 28, 2012)

This is the Control System I setup for my Traeger 070 Smoker.





Controller uses Auber PID.  The right side adjustments are for auger speed and draft airflow. As you all know, on the left is a Rock's Stoker and WIFI setup.  I can connect the Rock's Stoker and use it to remotely manage cooks on our home network or on the internet.  This allows me to go shopping or chill out at local hang, and monitor and adjust the pit.

What I see on the computer.
All the temp changes show here were reprogrammed and automatically controlled by Rock's Stoker.





Here is a saved chart.










Meat Probes.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 28, 2012)

Man, you have way too much time on your hands!

Can I have one?


----------



## Caslon (Apr 28, 2012)

Consistency!  When you get that one rack that is super duper delicious, you can duplicate it time after time!

Very space age.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 28, 2012)

Wow.  Just, just.... Wow.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm impressed!


----------



## roadfix (Apr 30, 2012)

I just want my meat!


----------

